# Are u really a Christian if you dress sexy?



## levette (Mar 15, 2011)

For example, if you have curvy body like Kim kardashian and come to church wearing tight short  clothing and happen to be married is it okay.  If the men in the church have to turn their heads away to keep from lusting at your big behind are you causing them  to sin.  Or is it okay to come as you are and be yourself.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 15, 2011)

Last I checked, being a Christian wasn't defined by what you wear. The only reason we're wearing clothes all is because Eve just HAD to taste that apple lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Klearli (Mar 15, 2011)

I think everyone should dress conservatively (if they have a choice).  Come as you are doesn't mean that if you choose between conservative and sexy choose sexy.  But if its honestly the difference between coming at all, id say come.  and some people, like myself, just have a sexy shape (not being concieted...but I do...which always distressed my mother when I was younger...and have to put thought into what I wear to churxh).  No matter what I wear, men are going to notice it.  I'm not going to wear sweats or a burka to church either...but I will come to church wearing clothes that I deem apppropriate for church...because I'm there for to worship, and I don't want to cause anyone to be distracted from the Word.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Jharianna (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a couple of thoughtsbon this: first, ifnyou don't know no better, then you should come to church however you can. Come as you are is for sinners. No one should be denied a chance to come to God.
However, once you are filled withnthe Holyghost, the God inside of you is holy and you are supposed to be a reflection of his holiness and love. How are you loving your brother if you are dressed in a way that is so distracting that he can't even worship for looking at you? How are you glorifying God in this? When God is really living inside you, you won't need rules to say that you can and cannot wear. The Holyghost teaches younall things. 
Nah, if you are naturally sexy, like myself, you have to be extra careful. I have chosen not to wear certain things simply because it's not just about me; I represent Christ, my husband and my church. I am mindful of this. But don't get me wrong, for this same reason, I'm cute all the time cause I don't want people thinking that My god and my husband don't take care of me!
Bottom line: let the Word of God be your guide and not what everyone in the world says.


----------



## LoveisYou (Mar 15, 2011)

I do think modesty is important especially in church.  As a new Christian, I have actually decided to get rid of a lot of the clothing in my closet.  Slowly and gently I am being convicted about how I dress, and I think it's important that how I dress/carry myself doesn't entice fleshly lusts.


----------



## levette (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not referring to myself by the way.  I have just noticed how some of these "sanctified married dress" it's disturbing to say the least.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 16, 2011)

It's all about respect.  We come to church to worship God, to fellowship among our church family/local assembly.  Everyone knows right from wrong and should know that certain places dressing any kind of way is off limits. I"m sure God wouldn't want the attention being taken off of him due to someone's dressing in an unpredictable manner.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 16, 2011)

I've seen outlandish hats, cronic coughs, & restless children be just as much (if not more) of a distraction in church as a woman's outfit.  

I don't condone being scantily clad in church... My point is, if a person allows another person or thing to interrupt their message, that's their problem. I don't think God would blame the person in a short dress, just as he wouldn't blame a restless child, a woman who is "naturally sexy", or the first lady for wearing her outlandish hat lol. 

If a scantily clad woman is in church receiving her message & a man is allowing her clothing to interrupt his message.. He is in the wrong. Not her. We were originally meant to roam the earth naked. I don't think God cares how we're dressed... Especially while receiving his word. 

Also, I thought the question was can a scantily clad person in church still be considered a Christian... Not whether or not it's inappropriate to come to church scantily clad. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 16, 2011)

Everyone is not at the same level in their walk. Some people may not be convicted in their dress, some might. It depends on the person. Sometimes the best thing to do is to love on them and let God deal with them on that. Their may be times when it is out of hand and someone may have to pull them aside. Of course women should not purposely dress this way to cause men to fall. Men have a responsibility to keep themselves in check. When these men go on the street they will see women dressed sexy. Some women are shaped a certain way that they look sexy in most clothing, that does not mean she should go around looking like a bag.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 16, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> I don't condone being scantily clad in church... My point is, if a person allows another person or thing to interrupt their message, that's their problem. I don't think God would blame the person in a short dress, just as he wouldn't blame a restless child, a woman who is "naturally sexy", or the first lady for wearing her outlandish hat lol.
> 
> If a scantily clad woman is in church receiving her message & a man is allowing her clothing to interrupt his message.. He is in the wrong. Not her. We were originally meant to roam the earth naked. I don't think God cares how we're dressed... Especially while receiving his word.



Um actually we do play a part as well 1 Corinthians 31-32 says "So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God.  Do not cause anyone to stumble, whether Jews, Greeks or the church of God"
If I know my clothing is going to cause someone some issues like lust why do it in the first place?  If you know better then why wear something really low cut or super short? Now if you don't, I'm not going to hold it against you really.

Anyway dressing sexy can't nullify your salvation.

Also, what does naturally sexy mean? I'm not getting this. :/ When people see you they automatically want you? Are you talking about body shape? Please help me out.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

How sexy?  Christians are sinners...so, yes.  You'd just not be a very obedient christian.


----------



## InVue (Mar 16, 2011)

What is in your heart will show up on the outside; period. If you want all eyes on you that's how you will present yourself professed Christian or not. 

It's so many people *playing church* these days that the house of God is no longer sacred. *People who know better* go dressed as they please using the excuse that God said come as you are.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

Let ;me tell y'all something...now we believe we receive the actual body and blood of Jesus when the bread and wine are consecrated.  That's like holding, carrying, eating actual Jesus, right?  The community brings up the bread and wine to the priest for consecration but it hasn't been consecrated at that time but you'd think that teen girls carrying the gifts wouldn't be wearing, get this:

1)no brassiere with huge breasts!!!
2)same huge breasts in a TUBE 
3)same tube was a short mini, thin material, see-through darn-near
4)naked legs in flipflops
5)and countless teens who flip their hair all through the service 

And some others you almost saw their butt cracks, their shorts and skirts so short...  You could look around the congregation and see the married men taking double looks.  One time, in love and gentle admonition, the priest reminded us to dress appropriately.  What the heck is wrong with some of our catholic youth!  Some of the parents are no better.  And I don't care about what they say, NO, you should not come to Church with no shoulders in.  From behind you, looks like a dang nekkid woman!  Good grief.  Try that mess in an orthodox church or a Coptic one...you wouldn't be allowed entry. Try that in Latin catholic mass...ahahahaha...booted!  

One guy I know online said he met his family at mass since that day he had something to do and discovered his daughter was inappropriately dressed in shorts.  He sent her home!  AHAHA.

Sorry for my tangent, just had to get that out there.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

levette said:


> I am not referring to myself by the way.  I have just noticed how some of these "sanctified married dress" it's disturbing to say the least.




Housewives of Orange County..forget her name but the one who's married to a pastor...and she goes on and on about they cannot help their blessings/won't feel sorry for them/sexy is "ok" as a christian.  She wears her toots out with dip line to her belly button, almost.  I saw them in church one day...she was flipping her hair, uber makeup (no, makeup is not wrong..but her intent?  She's projecting something...insecurity in her relationship) and her clothing was tight.  I'm not against style and makeup, but there are some women who wear it as an adornment whereas others use it as an insecure crutch which becomes bait for weak men.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jharianna said:


> I have a couple of thoughtsbon this: first, ifnyou don't know no better, then you should come to church however you can. Come as you are is for sinners. No one should be denied a chance to come to God.
> *However, once you are filled withnthe Holyghost, the God inside of you is holy and you are supposed to be a reflection of his holiness and love. How are you loving your brother if you are dressed in a way that is so distracting that he can't even worship for looking at you? How are you glorifying God in this? When God is really living inside you, you won't need rules to say that you can and cannot wear. The Holyghost teaches younall things. *
> Nah, if you are naturally sexy, like myself, you have to be extra careful. I have chosen not to wear certain things simply because it's not just about me; I represent Christ, my husband and my church. I am mindful of this. But don't get me wrong, for this same reason, I'm cute all the time cause* I don't want people thinking that My god and my husband don't take care of me!*
> Bottom line: let the Word of God be your guide and not what everyone in the world says.


^^^ITA.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 16, 2011)

brg240 said:


> Um actually we do play a part as well 1 Corinthians 31-32 says "So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God.  Do not cause anyone to stumble, whether Jews, Greeks or the church of God"
> If I know my clothing is going to cause someone some issues like lust why do it in the first place?  If you know better then why wear something really low cut or super short? Now if you don't, I'm not going to hold it against you really.
> 
> Anyway dressing sexy can't nullify your salvation.
> ...





It's your opinion that clothes are "cause" enough for one to "stumble"... Myself, I think "stumble" is referring to something much MUCH larger here. 

But... Like I've said before, I'll say it again. Everyone  can find a bible verse to support whatever they believe (be it right, wrong, good or bad). God didn't make Christianity convenient. He's watching how we interpret. He wants to see who will use his words as a tool to unjustly judge themselves & others.  According to your interpretation of that verse ... Anything that could distract a person in church is a sin. That woman with a naturally large bosom that is apparent in most clothing? Well, unless she wears a moo moo to church, she just as much a "sinner" as a woman in a short dress... Another person with your same interpretation of that verse could also go as far to say that it's a sin for women in church to wear makeup or wear earrings. Might distract a man. Could take it as far to say women should just cover their entire face... But then it would be another religion, wouldn't it?  Yes, these things are outlandish... but not out of line according to your interpretation that Bible verse. 

One could also look at that same bible verse & say that a person who has issues with a scantily clad person being in church is the one causing someone to "stumble". 

I disagree. The sinner is the one who allows himself to be distracted.    


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 16, 2011)

Sometimes the older more mature Christians have to help the younger Christians. A new baby Christian may not have the same revelation in their dress but still love God. I dont think we can group all sexy dressing women in one group as being seductive.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> It's your opinion that clothes are "cause" enough for one to "stumble"... Myself, I think "stumble" is referring to something much MUCH larger here.
> 
> But... Like I've said before, I'll say it again. Everyone  can find a bible verse to support whatever they believe (be it right, wrong, good or bad). God didn't make Christianity convenient. He's watching how we interpret. He wants to see who will use his words as a tool to unjustly judge themselves & others.  According to your interpretation of that verse ... Anything that could distract a person in church is a sin. That woman with a naturally large bosom that is apparent in most clothing? Well, unless she wears a moo moo to church, she just as much a "sinner" as a woman in a short dress... Another person with your same interpretation of that verse could also go as far to say that it's a sin for women in church to wear makeup or wear earrings. Might distract a man. Could take it as far to say women should just cover their entire face... But then it would be another religion, wouldn't it?  Yes, these things are outlandish... but not out of line according to your interpretation that Bible verse.
> 
> ...



If a well-endowed man got excited and his manhood were outlined enough, I'd sin right then and there!  We're acting as though there's no such thing as sexual attraction.  I respect your opinion and see your point...but some of these chicks in shorts at church...if they bent over, I'd see their future children from 10 years from now!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

There are some who may not have anything else in their wardrobe; it may be a prostitute or a homeless person and for whatever reason, this is all they have until God blesses them with more modest apparel.  So yes in that respect, of course they are a Christian if they've given their hearts to the Lord.    

However, there are women who are blatant in their dressing lacking and foregoing all care to modesty and they know better but just don't care.  

Are they still Christians?  

Let's just say that they are misreprenting the Body of Christ.  There is a time and a place which calls for certain apparel.  Church is definitely not the place to dress or behave like a hoochie mama, nor any public place.   

I see some careless women and it's just sad because they look so desperate for attention; as if they're trying to 'prove' themselves to someone; trying to get attention.  It's sad to behave this way.   Everything is a music video these days. erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

Random thought...

I've found it to be interesting that some women put more modesty and thought into what they wear to work than what they wear to Church...

What's up with that?  erplexed


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 16, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Random thought...
> 
> I've found it to be interesting that some women put more modesty and thought into what they wear to work than what they wear to Church...
> 
> What's up with that? erplexed


 

Good question. Never thought of it like that but it is true. When the job expects a certain dress code, we adhere to it but the church is a different story. I wonder why myself


----------



## LoveisYou (Mar 16, 2011)

I do think that we all have a duty to protect each other's purity to the best of our ability. Now we can't stop people from thinking thoughts, that's out of our control. However, how we dress is within our control. Like seriously think about it, what is the intention behind wearing a mini skirt and a low cut blouse to church? I know that wearing a mini skirt to church might be distracting and might cause a brother to stumble so I don't. Further I think it's highly inappropriate. I do think men have the same kind of responsibility too. While they might not have to worry about dress as much, I think they should respect a woman's purity in how they approach her, speak to her, treat her etc.


----------



## originalone (Mar 16, 2011)

I myself didn't change or see anything wrong with dressing inappropriately until I was filled with the Holy Spirit. No one told me not to, the Holy Spirit guided me in all those things. I watched my leaders and how they dressed also. I noticed as God was delivering me and filling me with  his spirit. I saw no need to dress sexy anymore craving the attention of men because I too have a very curvy figure and was use to the attention and was validated because of it, but when God showed me his love I found myself not wanting it anymore. He replaced all of that with worth and love for him and myself. It is a real change! So now when I do see women in church with the form fitting dressess I do wonder what it is they are lacking and pray God shows them because it was once me too. Now I love to look nice but God has shown me modesty. If the shirt,pants or jeans are too tight where something like a jacket to tone it down a bit, or a cute oversized shirt. If we really would ask God if he is pleased with our clothes before we leave the house and I mean honestly take a look in the mirror you would be surprised what is revealed about your real reason for wearing certain clothing.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

originalone said:


> I myself didn't change or see anything wrong  with dressing inappropriately until I was filled with the Holy Spirit.  No one told me not to, the Holy Spirit guided me in all those things. ... I saw no need to dress  sexy anymore craving the attention of men ...but when God showed me his love I found myself not wanting it  anymore. He replaced all of that with worth and love for him and myself....  If we really would ask God if he is pleased with our clothes  before we leave the house and I mean honestly take a look in the mirror  you would be surprised what is revealed about your real reason for  wearing certain clothing.



And so many don't realize that modesty is a biblical requirement.    What constitutes modest in this culture as opposed to another, that's cultural and there is room between us and scripture and the ages for that.  But, I would never show my thighs out in Egypt, like some tourists do.




Shimmie said:


> Random thought...
> 
> I've found it to be interesting that some women put more modesty and thought into what they wear to work than what they wear to Church...
> 
> What's up with that?  erplexed




Yeppp!  Cuz they are baiting with their sexuality for husbands.  And they know that bossie won't G for that!  They want respect on the job.  WTH?  They don't want the same respect at church with single guys looking for a wifie? High five...thank you!  

It burns me up to see their tucheses all hanging out (admittedly, there are a few and not the majority but enough, nonetheless) and I'm trying to worship.  I don't need to see that.  Other men, particularly married, don't need to see that.  I wouldn't show up at a friend's house with my teediddays hanging out and slit to Jerusalem and she has a family barbecue with husband and kids.  Why wouldn't I have the same respect at the Temple of G-d?  

Interesting enough, you can't go to a Buddhist temple looking like that...you cannot attend a Native ceremony or even pow wow (well, shouldn't cuz we will talk about you till next time ) like that.  Try that at masjid ...drum roll please....so we Messiah-niks can do it?    Near-naked at the beach only, please....another story.

So, I'm going to tread dangerously here...there are some who do dress provocatively and on-purpose who will charge other women who don't feel comfortable in their presence when they are as such as jealous.  They say that we wish we looked like them.  I've heard it many times with people telling me their stories.  You will see such women rolling their eyes, pretending that others are jealous (I've got an acquaintance like this right now...let every man guard himself, if he's rich and married, he's a target for adultery and I see it happening...short skirts and she told that she doesn't wear panties...).  Well, there are many physically beautiful modest women.  If you have curves and big breastessess, a burqa ain't gonna hide it.  Men will detect it.  Men can detect the last time you've had sex (ask me how I know) - they are so intuitive.  Nobody is jealous, people are cautious.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> And so many don't realize that modesty is a biblical requirement.    What constitutes modest in this culture as opposed to another, that's cultural and there is room between us and scripture and the ages for that.  But, I would never show my thighs out in Egypt, like some tourists do.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...



  Hilarious.  Girl you're on a roll and I'm rolling right along with your statements.  

 @ near naked at the beach...  it's true... some are rocking major celulite in a thong bikini and dare anybody to say something.  

I think that it's insecurity rising and many women who dress this way are lacking self-confidence and then some are just 'out-there'... literally boobies and all.   I've seen the low rider jeans and it scares me because it just doesn't look nice. 

Your comment about the women who say other women are jealous.  Well, here's another 'random thought'. :scratchch: 

How come they'd respect the dress code in a Buddist Church, a Jewish Temple, Native American Ceremony and ummmm, 

drum roll please.... 

a Nation of Islam Temple...(Mosque)

Not one of these 'hip hop dressers' would argue let alone claim another is jealous of them in these other religious settings. 

But let a Christian Church or a Christian female admonish them and in a loving and gentle manner ... then they scream to the heavens, they're jealous or that they're being judgmental.  

What's with that?   

Folks just take Jesus for granted... they truly do.   They can take 'rebuke' and comply with any other religion and yet cry 'murder' when it comes from a Christian.  

Jesus is indeed loving, but He is also Righteous. 

What are they missing that?  

As for me, right now, I'm back at the beach in my near naked bathing suit.   Don't judge me...


----------



## brg240 (Mar 16, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> It's your opinion that clothes are "cause" enough for one to "stumble"... Myself, I think "stumble" is referring to something much MUCH larger here.
> 
> But... Like I've said before, I'll say it again. Everyone  can find a bible verse to support whatever they believe (be it right, wrong, good or bad). God didn't make Christianity convenient. He's watching how we interpret. He wants to see who will use his words as a tool to unjustly judge themselves & others.  According to your interpretation of that verse ... Anything that could distract a person in church is a sin. That woman with a naturally large bosom that is apparent in most clothing? Well, unless she wears a moo moo to church, she just as much a "sinner" as a woman in a short dress... Another person with your same interpretation of that verse could also go as far to say that it's a sin for women in church to wear makeup or wear earrings. Might distract a man. Could take it as far to say women should just cover their entire face... But then it would be another religion, wouldn't it?  Yes, these things are outlandish... but not out of line according to your interpretation that Bible verse.



what exactly do you think stumble is referring here? Also, I didn't say distract at all. If that was my interpretation of the verse I would have said that.  You seem to be reading something that's not there.

look i figure if you wounldn't wear it to work like Shimmie mentioned why are you going to wear it to church? 




> One could also look at that same bible verse & say that a person who has issues with a scantily clad person being in church is the one causing someone to "stumble".


I''m going to need you to explain this. How am i causing someone to stumble by thinking that they're wearing something inappropriate? Please tell me.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Good question. Never thought of it like that but it is true. When the job expects a certain dress code, we adhere to it but the church is a different story. I wonder why myself



Health&hair28 ... You know I didn't stop here... 

I had to add more in the post above ^^^^^ to Guitarhero who shared some major points that are so true and on point.

I'm just sayin' -- some of these dressers are a trip.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

brg240 said:


> what exactly do you think stumble is referring here? Also, I didn't say distract at all. If that was my interpretation of the verse I would have said that.  You seem to be reading something that's not there.
> 
> look i figure if you wounldn't wear it to work like Shimmie mentioned why are you going to wear it to church?



It looks like this:  

Christians are not allowed to say something is not appropriate.  

If another 'faith' says it, there's no offense.  

If a Christian says it... it's called extreme, overreacting, judging, unloving... etc. 

Hey brg:  I'm just full of 'random thoughts today...


----------



## loulou7 (Mar 16, 2011)

LoveisYou said:


> I do think modesty is important especially in church. As a new Christian, I have actually decided to get rid of a lot of the clothing in my closet. Slowly and gently I am being convicted about how I dress, and I think it's important that how I dress/carry myself doesn't entice fleshly lusts.


 

I agree with you LoveisYou.

The Bible speaks of being modest and it seems as though professed Christian are trying to keep up with the dictates of the world, instead of pleasing the Lord.

Of course, when a person first comes to the Lord, it is come as you are  -- not stay as you are.

What's the point of asking you to come, if He doesn't change you? 

After coming in contact with Jesus, The Holy Spirit will direct you in the way of G_d's Word. 

And as some ladies wrote earlier, I am voluptuous too, I have to make sure that my neckline and hemline are in accordance with His dictates. 

Some women are showcasing things that only their mates should see.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> It looks like this:
> 
> Christians are not allowed to say something is not appropriate.  If another 'faith' says it, there's no offense.  If a Christian says it... it's called extreme, overreacting, judging, unloving... etc.



I guess when I visited the Buddhist temple near me they told us do not wear anything revealing or short. They told us that the women were not to touch the monk. I didn't hear any complaints, everyone wanted to be respectful.

I should say the monk was pretty young (and very cute) so he might not as been as strong as older monks. I think that we should afford other christians or anyone really the same courtesy as we did him.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

loulou7 said:


> I agree with you LoveisYou.
> 
> The Bible speaks of being modest and it seems as though professed Christian are trying to keep up with the dictates of the world, instead of pleasing the Lord.
> 
> ...



 

When I dress for Church I wear a 'minimizer' type bra.  The reason is because I'm full breasted and I don't want my breasts to be bouncing and jiggling when we're praising God. 

I know this may seem 'over the top' (no pun intended) to some, but it's too obvious and I don't want to bring attention to myself in this manner...


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> *How come they'd respect the dress code in a Buddist Church, a Jewish Temple, Native American Ceremony and ummmm,
> * ...
> 
> But let a Christian Church or a Christian female admonish them and in a loving and gentle manner ... then they scream to the heavens, they're jealous or that they're being judgmental.
> ...



Cuz christians are nice! And honestly, we're not as legalistic as other religions.  Eyebrows will raise with that one, but there are fewer "death rules."  Besides, everybody else will put a full nelson on you and drag you out We don't dress as formally as earlier times but common sense says not to let folks see your plumbers' crack and belly button fuzz at church (or anywhere else, for that matter).  And I don't like to see boobie crack at work either.  Why not buy a bigger shirt. For men?  Please adjust peens in the bathroom.  You know how some men have that habit.  My sixth grade teacher, Mr. Franklin, had that problem.  Every 5 min., adjusting  before the whole class.  What is people's problems!  I'm pretty open-minded but this is one of my peeves.

Editing cuz I have more:  What's with some of these men with too-tight pants on?  Or they are ahem, blessed, and wear those stupid puffy pleated pants that aren't exactly pleated on them??? and the booty is about to bust a seam?   Go a size bigger, go plain with no pleats and simple side pocket and invest in some good underwear and gentlemanly techniques to minimize.  For goodness sake!  Feel like Ms. Daisy here.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

brg240 said:


> I guess when I visited the Buddhist temple near me they told us do not wear anything revealing or short. They told us that the women were not to touch the monk. I didn't hear any complaints, everyone wanted to be respectful.
> 
> I should say the monk was pretty young (and very cute) so he might not as been as strong as older monks. I think that we should afford other christians or anyone really the same courtesy as we did him.



 

This is my entire point.   

No one complains about the other religions when they make these very same requests and even more stringent.  

Trust me, a scantilly clad woman would not have made into the door, let alone inside of the Temple of their worship.  Yet, if a Christian exercised these same rules, they're labeled the scum of the earth. 

Here's another random thought:

Many restaurants ... even 7 eleven stores have a modest dress code for their customers.  

Who's complaining about that?  Who's accusing them of being judgmental?  

I'm laughing because folks know this is the Truth. 

We treat the local Pizza Hut with better respect.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 16, 2011)

Clothes dont make a anyone a christian..it just makes you a church goer.I mean honestly..ppl dress in these dumb getups for church.I dont mean to be ugly but it just gets on my nerves that we are so worried about others attire.Do you and they will do them.Hopefully you are praying for them and they will be able to build with God more therefore they will have a awaking to be more modest bc they love God not just to be a good church goer.

I use to have my boobs out didn't care at all.Until I felt compelled by conviction not condemntion I changed. Some have self esteem issues and other reason they dress this way.There are many a sinner and stripper who love Jesus but still in the life.


----------



## simplyme1985 (Mar 16, 2011)

I will say that as I am convicted in my faith I am conscious of how I portray my God. Remember Paul said when he was a child he spoke as a child when he became a man he left childish things behind. As a Christian grows in their walk they cannot continue to be as they were, whether in thought action speech or dress. I have drastically changed my mode of dress.  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> This is my entire point.
> 
> No one complains about the other religions when they make these very same requests and even more stringent.
> 
> ...




I agree on this one.    We have women who try and go to sweat lodge.  Ok, you wear a tank and bra, men are shirtless or tank, shorts on ...cuz it's sauna heat.  It's a ceremony and non-Indians are also invited sometimes.  So what happens?  It's usually klear women for some reason (fantasy about the big buck Native males they are trying for) and they go on the men's side...that's a no-no.  Women one side, men another.  The Creek Nation Baptist traditional church is the same way.  But anyhoo, they wanna look all 1/2 nekkid with no bras and sit right next to the men.  It's for spiritual purposes.  Pow wows are the same...coming in there with Amazon-bought faux-galia on looking like Pokahantas does America, all skanky, and cross the ARENA to go speak to the drummers.  We're still talking about that one...came in there with nude non-clothing on and you could see her underwear pattern from the top of the bleachers! Why do people misappropriate other people's cultures?  That's what it is, misappropriate of the Church's culture towards modesty.  I guess y'all can tell I'm heated...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I agree on this one.    We have women who try and go to sweat lodge.  Ok, you wear a tank and bra, men are shirtless or tank, shorts on ...cuz it's sauna heat.  It's a ceremony and non-Indians are also invited sometimes.  So what happens?  It's usually klear women for some reason (fantasy about the big buck Native males they are trying for) and they go on the men's side...that's a no-no.  Women one side, men another.  The Creek Nation Baptist traditional church is the same way.  But anyhoo, they wanna look all 1/2 nekkid with no bras and sit right next to the men.  It's for spiritual purposes.  Pow wows are the same...coming in there with Amazon-bought faux-galia on looking like Pokahantas does America, all skanky, and cross the ARENA to go speak to the drummers.
> 
> We're still talking about that one...came in there with nude non-clothing on and you could see her underwear pattern from the top of the bleachers! Why do people misappropriate other people's cultures?
> 
> ...



All that sauna talk, will do that.   

 

Gee whizzers.... a sauna for spritual purposes? 

I'm not being condescending... but you know what I'm gonna say.  

What does this mean, spritually?  I mean what spiritual connection is being sought and attained? 

It seems like a hook up ritual.  

And please... Please... I'm not being disprectful to you.  I know you are sharing and I'm right here with you, heart to heart.  No personal judgments.  

But you are not gonna catch me in a sauna... My hair will shrink up 7 inches shorter.  

But what does this sauna ritual connect to?


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 16, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> All that sauna talk, will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...I understand. It connects to G-d.   But it's a very ancient ceremony and you get rid of the negative in your life.  There are Native christians who translate that into christianity now and it's just basically a christian  prayer service but old style.  Thing is, they started doing this non-family style and inviting these outsiders who do not comprehend.  It's hot in there...so that's why the minimal clothing...but there are still modesty rules.  They tell those women to not touch a man and some of those are braless so when they sweat, well, you know. 

Some do not ingest peyote but others do.  You don't have to.  But these klear folks get the mindset that they will smoke it or then find out you eat it dummy!...and they are there to get high.  A lot of people actually see Jesus and clean out their lives, particularly folks who had drinking/drug problems before.  It's a long story and I don't expect everyone to agree or understand...but they just so disrespect things.  Same in the Church.  It's horrible.



Where's that Mayflower!  Load her up.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> LOL...I understand. It connects to G-d.   But it's a very ancient ceremony and you get rid of the negative in your life.  There are Native christians who translate that into christianity now and it's just basically a christian  prayer service but old style.  Thing is, they started doing this non-family style and inviting these outsiders who do not comprehend.  It's hot in there...so that's why the minimal clothing...but there are still modesty rules.  They tell those women to not touch a man and some of those are braless so when they sweat, well, you know.
> 
> Some do not ingest peyote but others do.  You don't have to.  But these klear folks get the mindset that they will smoke it or then find out you eat it dummy!...and they are there to get high.  A lot of people actually see Jesus and clean out their lives, particularly folks who had drinking/drug problems before.  It's a long story and I don't expect everyone to agree or understand...but they just so disrespect things.  Same in the Church.  It's horrible.
> 
> Where's that Mayflower!  Load her up.



Thanks for sharing.  I think I understand the theory of the belief about the cleansing, for in a sauna setting the sweating is bringing out the bodies impurities, and in many ways, hence the cleasing.    

If one is an alcoholic, the alcohol trapped inside of their bodies will evaporate through their pores and it can be detected by the odor... hence the theory of cleasing. 

Whether I agree with this or not is not the issue here, the fact is that I can 'perhaps' see a little behind the theory.  

Right now, I'm supporting your feelings because I understand where you're coming from regarding these women dsrespecting the protocol.  This is not a hot tub meet-up for them to play games of seduction.  

Sweet sister, I hear you on this...   We both have a lot to say on this, for sure.


----------



## Laela (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy Moses!   God indeed does care ....because it all is a heart issue.

When God gave Moses instructions to build the altar way back in Exodus, He also warned him not to go up the steps to the altar, lest His private parts gets exposed to the congregation. Moses obeyed. Had he gone ahead and build the altar too high to go up the stair to show off his shenanigans, he'd have disobeyed God.

That same modesty applies today (in or out of church, IMHO) because our bodies are now the Temple of the Holy Ghost, not the church building. Our conduct/dress codes, anything we do really is all a heart matter.. "Rend your _heart _and not your garment".. If God knows that a saved person willfully dresses provocatively and exposes their flesh for the attention of others, _they _are the ones who are sinning against Him.

Being all prettified and looking "right" doesn't mean anything either. I remember once looking at myself in the mirror and nodding at how good I look in a new outfit before going to church, checking out my bracelets, earrings, hair do... the Holy Spirit convicted me that morning...cut my spirit like a knife. Though I was dressed modestly, by anyone's standards, I was admonished that I was going to church with the wrong spirit and attitude. Am I going to worship or to look good? I had to ask Him to forgive me on the spot! He does care...  








Smiley82 said:


> I've seen outlandish hats, cronic coughs, & restless children be just as much (if not more) of a distraction in church as a woman's outfit.
> 
> I don't condone being scantily clad in church... My point is, if a person allows another person or thing to interrupt their message, that's their problem. I don't think God would blame the person in a short dress, just as he wouldn't blame a restless child, a woman who is "naturally sexy", or the first lady for wearing her outlandish hat lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

Laela said:


> Holy Moses!   God indeed does care ....because it all is a heart issue.
> 
> *When God gave Moses instructions to build the altar way back in Exodus, He also warned him not to go up the steps to the altar, lest His private parts gets exposed to the congregation. Moses obeyed. Had he gone ahead and build the altar too high to go up the stair to show off his shenanigans, he'd have disobeyed God.*
> 
> ...



My God!  What a powerful message!  

If this is not an appropriate answer from the Lord which presents being Holy and modest, then I don't know what is.


----------



## levette (Mar 17, 2011)

I do believe the Holy Spirit will convict you of this once you let him in your heart about dressing modest.  I don't want to be judgmental but it can be hard to do when it is all up in your face week after week in church.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 18, 2011)

levette,
I hear you. It can be hard. When it is (I am _only_ referring to those who have been in a good bible based church for a while and heard many applicable messages) I try to recall this scripture from 2 Cor 10:5
 5 We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we _*take captive every thought *_to make it obedient to Christ.
I literally think about the thought concerning the person not dressed properly, pray for them, and then ask God to help me re-focus on the events etc that are going on at the time. I ask him to keep my mind. Sometimes I have to plea the blood of Jesus over my mind/ thoughts so as not to become distracted. I/ we cannot miss whatever we are needing to feast on spiritually even when the distraction is _that_ big.
HTH


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.ecvv.com/product/1766750.html

Summer is coming...sigh...  Only thing, sometimes, the mid drift is a tad exposed and/or tank is tight as well...and they are wearing high heels.  Change the shorts for really tight booty jeans shorts and voila'.  Also, maybe exchange the shorts for a tube that flows to the knee..but people will wonder if you're wearing a bra.  From behind, guess how that looks.  We're being too nice these days.  Going to the park, doing lawn work?  Fine...but your cleavage hanging all out?  How is that ever appropriate in any temple?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 18, 2011)

This is not allowed in our Church among the men -- which are the 'dropped' pants.  It looks terrible to see this; no one wants to see anyone's underwear with their pants hanging down to their knees.   

Many of the  parents in the congregation have teen boys who have tried to mimic the world, however, it's not happening in the House of God.

Another Random: 

How is it that the men (younger males and teens) are kept in check with the codes of modesty in Church, yet the women seem to be free to do as they please?  

Random thought continues: 

How is it that these same women who are not modestly dressed, can roll their eyes in disgust at the 'dropped' pants on these young kids (or men) and yet get offended when their dropped cleavage is addressed?  

Hmmmmmmm, am I missing something?  :scratchch:


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know who made up the whole "come as you are" thing, but if you wanna apply that to anything it would be for people who are new to church, because they don't really know whats going on yet when it comes to their connection with God.

As far as attire, I'm pretty sure people know the difference between clubbing clothes and a normal dress.... I think it just depends on the person. If you think something is too tight for church and may be distracting to other members (keep in mind everyone is not on the same level in church when it comes to their spiritual connection) then you should modify your clothing a bit...unless you're going to church for the wrong reasons, then it shouldn't be a big deal to do that.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 18, 2011)

What about wedding dresses?  I find on these TLC shows that too many hefty women are choosing these shoulderless dresses with deep cuts in the cleavage, leaving lots of flesh exposed.  You  know, in Italy, you cannot marry in the catholic church with such a dress on, skinny or voluptuous.  Not allowed.  I'm not saying you should have on an ugly dress with no style, but seriously...wt-heck?  Now sheer mid-drifts are the fashion in wedding dresses.    not when the venue is the church.


----------



## levette (Mar 20, 2011)

originalone said:


> I myself didn't change or see anything wrong with dressing inappropriately until I was filled with the Holy Spirit. No one told me not to, the Holy Spirit guided me in all those things. I watched my leaders and how they dressed also. I noticed as God was delivering me and filling me with  his spirit. I saw no need to dress sexy anymore craving the attention of men because I too have a very curvy figure and was use to the attention and was validated because of it, but when God showed me his love I found myself not wanting it anymore. He replaced all of that with worth and love for him and myself. It is a real change! So now when I do see women in church with the form fitting dressess I do wonder what it is they are lacking and pray God shows them because it was once me too. Now I love to look nice but God has shown me modesty. If the shirt,pants or jeans are too tight where something like a jacket to tone it down a bit, or a cute oversized shirt. If we really would ask God if he is pleased with our clothes before we leave the house and I mean honestly take a look in the mirror you would be surprised what is revealed about your real reason for wearing certain clothing.



thanks for sharing-- i'll just pray for those who continue to dress provocative to church...let the Holy Spirit lead them to do better


----------



## dicapr (Mar 20, 2011)

Sexy yes- sexual no. You can be sexy and be completely covered.  A nice pencil skirt, blouse and heels can be sexy.  That is different from wearing a top that is cut to your belly button and shorts that let your cheeks peak.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 20, 2011)

^^^ Somebody needs to get the memo out in that case cuz we're seeing a whole lotta unnecessary 'sessual' in the choich.  How do you wear a knee-length skirt and waist jacket top but nothing hiding the hip and waist skin underneath when you move?  It was potentially modest...  Seriously, do people wear this junk at work?  Is there a shortage of full-length mirrors in the world market? How have they forgotten how to appropriately dress for the occasion?


----------



## dicapr (Mar 20, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^ Somebody needs to get the memo out in that case cuz we're seeing a whole lotta unnecessary 'sessual' in the choich. How do you wear a knee-length skirt and waist jacket top but nothing hiding the hip and waist skin underneath when you move? It was potentially modest... Seriously, do people wear this junk at work? Is there a shortage of full-length mirrors in the world market? How have they forgotten how to appropriately dress for the occasion?


 
Yes that is an issue at some workplaces.  My job just had a forum on how to dress professionally.  It is a different generation and alot of the finer points on how to dress is lost.  We are a society of jeans, t-shirts, and sneakers.  Many women/men are not aware of see through materials or may not think that someone may be offended if their shirt rolls up when they move. Besides, at church I am focused on God.  What someone has on is the last thing on my mind and if it becomes a problem (nice looking man in a dress shirt w/o an undershirt) I avert my eyes and pray for focus.


----------



## crwnandglory (Mar 21, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^ Somebody needs to get the memo out in that case cuz we're seeing a whole lotta unnecessary 'sessual' in the choich. * How do you wear a knee-length skirt and waist jacket top but nothing hiding the hip and waist skin underneath when you move?  It was potentially modest...  Seriously, do people wear this junk at work? * Is there a shortage of full-length mirrors in the world market? How have they forgotten how to appropriately dress for the occasion?



I would agree that there is a lot of "sensual" dress, esp in my church.  The bolded part of this response made me raise an eyebrow.  I am saved, I have a heart for the Lord, I pray,praise and read the word daily, I got to church at least two times a week, I serve as a volunteer at my church, etc.  I say all of that not to demonstrate that I am a "good" Christian but to highlight that I am someone growing in Christ and hungry for the things of the Lord.   NOW, I may have misread the comment (sorry if I did) but I truly would not think that a woman wearing a skirt and a jacket/top that does not cover her hip area is inappropriate or sensual.  
I will say that there are some ideas of how a woman should dress and what is/isn't sensual that is not common knowledge.  There are many people that think that wearing open toe shoes (esp without stockings) is inappropriate and sensual.  There are some people that think that a woman should never come to church in a skirt or dress without stockings no matter the time of year.  So the danger in this is that some women could be condemned for dressing in a way that is considered sensual to someone with strong opinions.  Where would a woman go to find out what is appropriate to wear to church?  How much should we even CARE about the opinions of other human beings?  

It's a sticky issue.  I know that to some I may look "sexy" in church and not because I am dressed inappropriately but because others may have more stringent views of dress code...  The truth is a gorgeous woman can distract any man who does not know how to keep his eyes on God, no matter how conservative she is dressed.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 21, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> Where would a woman go to find out what is  appropriate to wear to church?  How much should we even CARE about the  opinions of other human beings?


In our catechism and by modeling the respectful dress of others in the congregation.  They know what is right and what is wrong.  Sometimes, indecency is borderline and is a mistake.  Other times, it's intentional.  This is what we have to say about our own congregations (I cannot speak for yours).  We have everything we need and instruction for all in our  Church for a good catholic family:

*Modest Clothing and Catholic Christians*

                     May 29, 2009 by conway23 

                                       The  sexualization of America’s youth, and of women in general, is best  witnessed in the various forms of immodest clothing so popular in  fashion today. The most glaring example is the plunging neck line on  most women’s blouses and dresses. *Modest clothing*, it seems, is being marginalized in American culture along with *Catholic * and *Christian values*.
 Contrary to what feminists say about Catholics,  a call for modest clothing is not some fundamentalist ploy to oppress  women, but simply a call to charity. Once a person realizes that she can  lead someone to sin by immodest dress, she will quickly grasp that  charity requires wearing modest clothing.

Modesty in clothing and attitude is a form of charity to others. (photo by Bernardoh) 

 We know that men are more _visually_ stimulated than women, and so to quell this sinful “wandering eye” in men, our Lord Jesus Christ warned:“But I say to you, everyone who  looks at a woman with lust has already  committed adultery with her in his heart.” (Mat 5:19).​Jesus Christ understands our weaknesses and knows that adultery begins _first in the human heart_.  If we can resist the urge to use a woman in our mind as an object of  pleasure, we can hopefully nip temptation in the bud before its takes on  an outward expression.
 Sister Lucia, who was one of the children who witnessed our Blessed Lady at Fatima, wrote this of modest Christian clothing:“Those who appear indecently dressed are an incentive to  sin, and so are responsible not only for their sins, but also for those  that others may commit because of them. Reflect that fashion, if it is  indecent – and we see that the world unfortunately follows it as if it  were the law – is a trick of the devil, a clever trap in which the devil  catches souls.”​Modest women’s clothing, Sister Lucia writes, is about Christian witness:“Modest clothing with which we must cover ourselves is a  distinguishing mark setting us us apart in the stream of immorality and  enabling us to be, for the world, true witnesses to Christ.”​Bishop John Yanta of Amarillo,  Texas, published a pastoral letter on modest women’s clothing for Catholics three years ago. He wrote:“Yes, we can help the devil in many ways including the  way we dress. In the Act of Contrition we promise ‘to avoid the near  occasion of sin’. St. Paul writes about ‘provoking another’ (Gal.  5:26).”​*The Catechism of the Catholic Church on modesty in life, and modesty in dress:**2522 “Modesty protects the mystery of  persons and their love. It encourages patience and moderation in loving  relationships; it requires that the conditions for the definitive giving  and commitment of man and woman to one another be fulfilled. Modesty is  decency. It inspires one’s choice of clothing. It keeps silence or  reserve where there is evident risk of unhealthy curiosity. It is  discreet.”*​Just to make sure I'm understood for MY SIDE/MY CHURCH, my issue is not determining the salvation of another.  I am catholic, we don't do that.  But my main concern is *respect* for G-d's house  while one is visiting inside of it.  There's a decorum and people are sorely disrespecting it and many of them, on purpose.

The lady in question had a good 2 inches of exposed flesh at her waist, all around, front to back.  You could see her hip meat.  No one would wear that at work in a corporate environment because they'd have a tank underneath.  It's like low-waisted jeans and a mid-drift tank top and all the flesh exposed in-between. Last holyday?  Several girls with tight Abercrombie tees (kinda see-through) and short mini skirts with big slits in them...and heels.   Seriously, is that appropriate in a religious environment?  Again, I don't judge whether someone is going to heaven, I'm commenting on the disrespect of dress in G-d's house.  It's ridiculous. We are responsible for how we tempt another and if that person sins, we share in his guilt.  That's what scripture says.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 21, 2011)

dicapr said:


> Yes that is an issue at some workplaces.  My job just had a forum on how to dress professionally.  It is a different generation and alot of the finer points on how to dress is lost.  We are a society of jeans, t-shirts, and sneakers.  Many women/men are not aware of see through materials or may not think that someone may be offended if their shirt rolls up when they move. Besides, at church I am focused on God.  What someone has on is the last thing on my mind and if it becomes a problem (nice looking man in a dress shirt w/o an undershirt) I avert my eyes and pray for focus.




Our priest made a good point to remind people in a gentle fashion that they must respect people when they dress for Church.  He's the priest...  When you have on booty shorts and there are several other folks with halter tops and shorts, stomachs out, very naked legs up the top thighs...it's annoying for everybody.  What about a tube dress for church?  It's not appropriate.  We're not even supposed to wear tee-shirts with sports insignia (except for the Stillers ) nor other tees with jokes, inappropriate sayings etc.  I don't know about your church but in mine, there is a general rule.  People are losing the sacredness of the mass.  We don't just sit and only listen, we all participate with the set prayers and Creed as well as the singing prayers of worship, etc.  There is supposed to be unity.  I think that what happens on my end is diff. than what happens on yours.  If you could witness it, you would be disturbed as much as many of us are.  

For example, no woman under the Latin rite and Pre-Vatican II would have a bare head.  You'd wear a mantilla, even little girls.  You don't have to now.  We never had girls as altar servers but do now.  You'd never see a person in flipflops and shorts, hootchy-esque mini skirts etc. at a catholic church...but now, yes.   People are losing the sense of the sacred.  This is the problem I see and make sure my children do not imitate to that level.  Casual, sure, but not distracting.  Again, it's the sacred of concern, not who's going to heaven and can take the eucharist as in good standing.


----------



## crwnandglory (Mar 22, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> In our catechism and by modeling the respectful dress of others in the congregation.  They know what is right and what is wrong.  Sometimes, indecency is borderline and is a mistake.  Other times, it's intentional.  This is what we have to say about our own congregations (I cannot speak for yours).  We have everything we need and instruction for all in our  Church for a good catholic family:




Great point and I do think that we have great examples of appropriate dress for women and men just by looking at the leaders.  However, I do not think that it should be expected for that to be the standard for every Christian.  

Can I be honest for like 2 seconds?

My church is located in one of the poorest and most dangerous areas of DC.  Most of the congregation are products of the crack epidemic, prostitution, projects/welfare, all of the major issues you find in an urban city.  It would be fair to say that the majority of our congregation (it is a large church) is unemployed or underemployed, many of them are struggling to put food on the table...many of them do not have professional attire (skirts, dresses, blouses) they may only have jeans and sneakers and can not afford to expand their wardrobe.  This is the reality of the area that our church reaches out to.  We want the drug dealers, drug addicts, prostitutes, gang members, etc to come to our church because we KNOW that if they do they will hear a life changing word.  I know that there are many who would find the attire of some of the people that attend our church to be disrespectful but it has to start somewhere.  A woman may dress inappropriately today because she is just getting to know Christ, but tomorrow she could be a church leader and a great example to other women.

We all have to start somewhere. 

I view this differently because every week when I walk into my "come as you are" church I see young men with very shady pasts get saved.  I see women that were once broken and in poverty go to school and become great providers to their family and the church.  I see the members of society that no one wants to deal with praise God freely.  I have seen lives changed and it reminds me that God is with the woman in a mini-skirt as much as He is in the woman wearing a Tahari suit.  I can't speak for other congregations but what I have noticed is that as the men and women mature in Christ so does their attire...I've never seen it go any other way in my church.  

Again, it has to start somewhere.  So, I say we just continue to pray for those that have not reached that point and bear with each other.


----------



## crwnandglory (Mar 22, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Our priest made a good point to remind people in a gentle fashion that they must respect people when they dress for Church.  He's the priest...  When you have on booty shorts and there are several other folks with halter tops and shorts, stomachs out, very naked legs up the top thighs...it's annoying for everybody.  What about a tube dress for church?  It's not appropriate.  We're not even supposed to wear tee-shirts with sports insignia (except for the Stillers ) nor other tees with jokes, inappropriate sayings etc.  I don't know about your church but in mine, there is a general rule.  People are losing the sacredness of the mass.  We don't just sit and only listen, we all participate with the set prayers and Creed as well as the singing prayers of worship, etc.  There is supposed to be unity.  I think that what happens on my end is diff. than what happens on yours.  If you could witness it, you would be disturbed as much as many of us are.




I can relate...as the weather warms up I joke to myself about the outfits that I know will be worn in church.  I'm talking skin tight, short dresses with fishnet tights.  Halter tops, tube tops, flip flops, t-shirts, jeans hanging off the butt, etc...   I do not like to see my people dress in that manner but I would not attend a church that had a rule concerning the dress code.  

Again, maybe I am different but I did not grow up in the church and when I got saved I was in college.  I did not know what was considered appropriate and although I had work experience I was a young college child and dressed in that manner.  Had I went to a church that made me feel uncomfortable or condemned because I did not adhere to the rules they created vs. the expectations in the bible I probably would not have gotten saved when I did.  Even after I was saved I missed many church services because I feared I would be shunned if I was not dressed in a way they thought was appropriate.  It wasn't until I moved and attended a different church that I found that I had no reason NOT to go to church because I would be received lovingly in a t-shirt and flip flops or in suit. As I grew financially and spiritually so did my wardrobe so now I can afford to dress appropriately but I remember when I was not able to do so and that keep me humble.  I love the fact that I can invite someone off the street who is wearing casual/urban clothing to my church and they would not feel condemned.

We have to keep in mind that the church has grown to become somewhat elitist.  We turn our backs and shun the very people that we need to welcome.  

While I agree that we should have reverence for God even in the way we dress I still believe we ought to be careful of enforcing rules.  My grandmother attended a church wear the woman could not wear pants, open toe shoes, earrings, makeup, or dye their hair.  What does any of that have to do with God?  If me wearing make up and earrings will cause another man to lust after me then he needs to have a long talk with Jesus, my attire should be controlled by another sinner because of their opinions on what is appropriate when the word of God does not condemn such things.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoo...awesome discussion.  I have been an usher in my church for several years.  Someone got in trouble once for asking a young lady to cover up with a blanket (that we provided).  She had on hot pants...no stockings, tights, leggings or anything.  This same lady also wears see through tops, with leggings on as pants and she isn't a "new" Christian.  Born and raised in the church.  This past Sunday a young lady had on what looked like "liquid leather" leggings.  Skin tight and her top was see through and it didn't cover her backside.  Again, born and raised.
I agree that lots of people don't have much to wear and sometimes those things are all they have.  I would rather see a woman in jeans and a t-shirt, than in some sheer dress with no slip.  

I once had on a sheath type dress one Sunday.  The dress was lined, and it was a silky like material.  I always get to church early (help set up and my family works in various ministries)
AS SOON as I walked in the door, I felt in my spirit "this dress is too tight".  I asked my mom and she said it was fine (now I'm plus sized 16-18 and curvy with a butt).  But I wasn't in the church for a good 15 minutes before I KNEW I had to go home and change.  And I did.  It's just me.  And I never wore that dress again (even outside of church service)
I think the Holy Spirit should be your guide in this an ALL things.
My question is, How do people know these things if they haven't been raised in the church all their lives?  I always thought that there should be some sort of training on this? But don't know how to go about it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 22, 2011)

crwnandglory said,*"Again, maybe I am different..."*
Uh, uh. You're not different. That's exactly what we are saying too. Come as you _are_. Allow _God _to change you. Then _do_ better. As God is allowed to pour into your life, the changes come supernaturally. That includes provision for _all_ of your needs(ie he supplies you w/ suitable clothing). Learning to dress in a godly manner (like everything else) is a part of this journey. I think we all agree with you too about the propensity to form an elite club and forget that we are supposed to be actively loving the unlovely. The bottom line (as someone up post put it) that has to be answered by _any_ person_ trying _to serve God, "Does this glorify God?" Our attire is not and never will be a salvation issue. We cannot control the wanderings of another person's mind but we do have a personal responsibilty to not let it all 'hang out' once we_ know _better. Excellent points.


----------



## hair_rehab (Mar 22, 2011)

I think Titus Chapter 2 is a great example of how churches, particularly pastors and spiritual leaders, should handle this situation. We shouldn't judge or embarrass people about what they wear, but we should encourage them and train them by example:


*1* You, however, must teach what is appropriate to sound doctrine. *2* Teach the older men to be temperate, worthy of respect, *self-controlled*, and sound in faith, in love and in endurance. 
*3* Likewise, *teach the older women to be reverent in the way they live*, not to be slanderers or addicted to much wine, but to teach what is good. *4* Then they can urge the younger women to love their husbands and children, *5* *to be self-controlled and pure*, to be busy at home, to be kind, and to be subject to their husbands, so that no one will malign the word of God. 
*6* Similarly, *encourage the young men to be self-controlled*. *7* In everything set them an example by doing what is good. In your teaching show integrity, seriousness *8* and soundness of speech that cannot be condemned, so that those who oppose you may be ashamed because they have nothing bad to say about us. 
*9* Teach slaves to be subject to their masters in everything, to try to please them, not to talk back to them, *10* and not to steal from them, but to show that they can be fully trusted, so that in every way they will make the teaching about God our Savior attractive. 
*11* *For the grace of God has appeared that offers salvation to all people*. *12* *It teaches us to say “No” to ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright and godly lives in this present age*, *13* while we wait for the blessed hope—the appearing of the glory of our great God and Savior, Jesus Christ, *14* who gave himself for us to* redeem us from all wickedness and to purify for himself a people that are his very own, eager to do what is good.* *15* *These, then, are the things you should teach. Encourage and rebuke with all authority. Do not let anyone despise you. *


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Whoo...awesome discussion.
> 
> I have been an usher in my church for several years.  Someone got in trouble once for asking a young lady to cover up with a blanket (that we provided).  She had on hot pants...no stockings, tights, leggings or anything.  This same lady also wears see through tops, with leggings on as pants and she isn't a "new" Christian.  Born and raised in the church.
> 
> ...



'Crlsweetie"  I can attest to what you've shared 

With all of the women's fellowships that we have, coordinate and attend, you'd think the problem would be addressed and solved right then and there.   

In my former Church Pastor would just speak out about it from the pulpit.  He'd address the dress code and would come right out with it, addressing the issues with both the men and the women.  

He made a point of emphasizing that no one was in bondage, to wearing a suit, jacket, tie (for men) or a suit, a large hat (he'd joke about this one), closed toe shoes, skirts past the ankles, etc. , but to come descently dressed.   He specified that he did not want to see the dark areas of a woman's behind (his very words). , but to keep her dresses and skirts at a decent length and not have it so tight that it looked 'painted on'.  The same appled to wearing pants, meaning no low rider jeans, no shorts, cut-offs.  

He made it clear that this was the House of God and it was to be treated and respected as such.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 22, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> We have to keep in mind that the church has grown to become somewhat elitist.  We turn our backs and shun the very people that we need to welcome.
> 
> While I agree that we should have reverence for God even in the way we dress I still believe we ought to be careful of enforcing rules. .



My church is not elitist, we save no seats, we are simply obedient to it.  One comes to the church through a conversion process.  Again, there is no altar call or any such thing in my church so I am beginning to see what the differences are in this discussion between us.  I wish other observant catholics/orthodox would chime in.   They are often largely silent for fear of being ostracized but it needn't be true nor expected.  

From the protestant end with altar calls, people are concerned that a person who was previously outside the church might be turned away. I understand that. I am catholic.  With us, all people are welcomed.  You could be sitting beside an abortionist and never know it.  However, the true Presence of Christ is there and there is a decorum of dress.  One cannot enter a buddhist temple dressed provocatively, neither a synagogue.  Visitors to a Hindu wedding are instructed to cover up appropriately.   Over-exposure is a no-no and should be respected.  One might be asked to leave at an orthodox or Coptic church although most will just look twice and then smile and treat you kindly.  But, it's akin to walking in naked.  

I believe that our traditions are more in line with our middle-eastern origins and cultural climate, hence the modesty (we used to be required to wear mantillas for respect much like the orthodox synagogue).  Well, like I explained before, a priest or two have gently given word in their homilies on abiding by modest dress in order to not be a stumbling block to another.  Humans are so complex, we do cause others to sin.  We need to be careful of that because G-d will hold us accountable.  We can cause our kids to develop anger problems by frustrating them, so we're off the hook in our dress to cause lust in another?  No.  It's evident in scripture.  But I do comprehend the take that no one should be turned away because they are not appropriately dressed.  They are not. That does not let us off the hook to be decent and respectful and respect the gentle rebuke of the priests.  *Most of the guilty are members, not the "lost" looking for salvation who just happened to wonder in.  *  Most are teens or younger 20-somethings looking for attention and they are consistent with showing too much flesh, weekly.   What about Jesus at that altar?  Him...just Him?  We have more respect for a president or a senator than for Him.

But if one were in Iraq or Armenia etc., it would be a different story and someone might ask you to make things right before entering the sanctuary.  It's not hatred against women, it applies to men as well. Remember, the Temple in Israel only allowed women in the outer court.  
There are reasons for that but it's decorum and the first example given.  

But just as one would not wear a tee-shirt with the ***-bomb on it into the church, others should be careful to respect the holy Presence of the L-rd.  We have Him in Spirit and in physical Body, right there in the tabernacle or the "ark."    I think that things are returning more in line with the past in certain aspects and that might be a good thing.  Thing is, we do have instruction, from the priests, from the catechism, from the scriptures.  People are so lost with some of the fashions of today, they either don't realize it or don't care.  Of course, I agree, we worship.  I do.  But we are a unified community.  It's Our Father, not me, mine and only I to the Father.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 22, 2011)

We used to have a class (It's been 8 years since I have been at my church and it hasn't been offered since I have been there) and it was called "the virtuous woman"
My pastor's wife taught it and it was everything from manners, dress, hair, hygeine, makeup, you name it.  I wish she would do that again.  Maybe I'll ask her about it on Sunday.  But our church is so large now.  And she teaches a class every Sunday.  Now she's teaching How to Study the Bible.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 22, 2011)

I think that the issue with modesty is that it is social construct.  We can preach modesty until we are blue in the face, but until it is spelled out what each congregation defines as modest their will always be a problem. Modesty is always evolving from one generation to the next and each generation seems to push the envelope even more.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 23, 2011)

^^^It already is where I worship.  That's the point.  Maybe other congregations should follow suit for themselves so there's no gray area?  Folks are willingly disobeying the mandates over on our side.  I'm not arguing my point such that it should be the criteria for everyone else.  _Not sure if my posts are being comprehended and that troubles me._  I don't wish to come across as the spokesperson for modesty in anyone else's denomination.  _Again, I need to reiterate that my participation in this thread is not to determine who is christian and who is going to heaven_...but to touch on the point that people are willfully in disobedience and don't seemingly care when there are set standards outlined. We are losing the sense of the sacred and when that happens, we lose or become desensitized to His Holy Presence before us in the tabernacle.  There are so many diff. theological points that I'm afraid my points are not being comprehended....hope not.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, here's my 2 cents and then i'm going back to work.  Personally, I can care less what someone wears to church.  That's between them and God or whatever god that they serve.  I come to church to worship the almighty King and praise him.  Yep, I do look if someone comes in my church in something that would be inappropriate but at the end of the day.  Who cares?  It has nothing to do with me and my focus is on the service.  If the first thing that comes out of anyone's mouth when someone ask how was church, that someone came in dressing like a hoochie or in punk rock attire and we start judging them, then we are no better than those Pharisees back in Jesus' time.  Jesus accepted and was friendly with everyone without judging how they look, dress, smelled, etc and some that he hung out with were prosititutes.  

Our relationship with God has nothing to do with the way we dress.  You can dress like a stripper and still have a relationship with God if you have received Christ as your Lord and Savior.  It may be frown upon by us humans to see someone dress provocatively in a church setting and even at work.  Basically, her clothing choice should reflect a heart focused on God. 

Lets see, however, what Paul says in 1 Timothy 2:8-10 (KJV) "I will therefore that men pray everywhere, lifting up holy hands, without wrath and doubting. In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with shamefacedness and sobriety; not with broided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array. But (which becometh women professing godliness) with good works". 

Should we turn away anyone that dresses in a not so modest fashion?  No.  If that's what they have chosen to wear, then so be it. In my church, I've seen, hoochie, punk rock, bohemian, glam, frumpy, pajama chic, etc.  As a member, I didn't care.  In fact, I thought it was innovative.  I will also like to add that I come to church in a t-shirt (relax it's just my old navy) in fact, one time I did come to church with a nightmare before Christmas t-shirt.  I didn't get fussed at, no one really cared and my focus was worshiping and praising God, not to be cute, fashionable, or seductive.  However, I'm getting to the point in my old age not to care what other people think and tend to rebel when I"m judged or critized about my own fashion choices (ask my grandmother and mother they will tell you I will rock a pink stripe in my hair and a dog collar for the fun of it) This doesn't mean I'm trying to compromise someone's focus, this is what I have chosen to wear for me but also I'm keeping it classy and I don't show skin.  

However, there is one person that will probably stop me from going overboard.  My Mama.  I always said that there is only 3-4 people we should listen to in adulthood.....God, Mama/Daddy, Boss dude.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Why people push modesty so severely on women is beyond me.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Ok, here's my 2 cents and then i'm going back to work.  Personally, I can care less what someone wears to church.  That's between them and God or whatever god that they serve.  I come to church to worship the almighty King and praise him.  Yep, I do look if someone comes in my church in something that would be inappropriate but at the end of the day.  Who cares?  It has nothing to do with me and my focus is on the service.  If the first thing that comes out of anyone's mouth when someone ask how was church, that someone came in dressing like a hoochie or in punk rock attire and we start judging them, then we are no better than those Pharisees back in Jesus' time.  Jesus accepted and was friendly with everyone without judging how they look, dress, smelled, etc and some that he hung out with were prosititutes.
> 
> Our relationship with God has nothing to do with the way we dress.  You can dress like a stripper and still have a relationship with God if you have received Christ as your Lord and Savior.  It may be frown upon by us humans to see someone dress provocatively in a church setting and even at work.  Basically, her clothing choice should reflect a heart focused on God.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

And it's funny because some women in this thread would go to church in EXPENSIVE clothing. Isn't that not modest? Yet they with try to justify why they do. Modesty does not just mean not showing skin. The Bible does not even imply modesty = no skin.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And it's funny because some women in this thread would go to church in EXPENSIVE clothing. Isn't that not modest? Yet they with try to justify why they do. Modesty does not just mean not showing skin. The Bible does not even imply modesty = no skin.


 
This is so true.  Also, those who are going to church any way that may seem wrong to some, may be all that they have to wear and may be comfortable.  The phrase come as you are may not be appealing to some people but God looks on the heart, not our outward appearence.  

**I"m seriously, thinking about rolling out of bed Sunday and going straight to church*** j/k


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Why people push modesty so severely on women is beyond me.



The Bible is clear for both male and female to be properly covered.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> The Bible is clear for both male and female to be properly covered.



I agree Shimmie. The problem is, the "church" makes it appear like it is solely the womens' concern.

I speak out about this so much because I have seen women turn away from the faith because of this.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> *And it's funny because some women in this thread would go to church in EXPENSIVE clothing.*
> 
> Isn't that not modest? Yet they with try to justify why they do. Modesty does not just mean not showing skin. The Bible does not even imply modesty = no skin.



Maybe with our hair.  

And if nothing else most have it hidden or tucked into a protective style. 

As for women in THIS thread who dress with expensive garments to impress.  I believe the total opposite of these women you speak of.  None of these women you speak of are immodest. 

Most of them have families and with their whole hearts, they give to their loved ones before they even think of giving to themselves, let alone an expensive outfit to show off in Church. 

I've been around them 'here' for quite a while now and in that time you get to know their hearts. What you shared doesn't fit them.     

No  not at all. The ones you may be speaking of have 'virtue', priced far above rubies.  

Immodesty is not named among them. Their garments are without reproach in any definition.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> I agree Shimmie. The problem is, the "church" makes it appear like it is solely the womens' concern.
> 
> I speak out about this so much because I have seen women turn away from the faith because of this.



I 'hear' you. And I've been 'there' when I've had someone 'rebuke' my apparel or give me the 'side-eye'.  I've had this happen on the bus when I've worn a summer outfit and there were a hen house set of 'Churched' women commenting to one another about my clothing.   And it was only the 'color' that was the attention getter, not the style. 

I had on a pair of knee length red coulottes (sp?)     Good Grief! And these women were trippin' all over what I had on. And I wasn't in Church, I was on my way to the mall.  

I did have my toes out, though; and they were also painted 'red'.  So maybe that was it.   

But here's my question:

Why it allowed in the Jewish faith, Muslim Faith, to stearnly admonish the women of their apparel and even to cover their hair; and they are quite adament about this... and yet when the Christian Church says something, great offense is taken?  

I just don't understand the issue with this?

BTW: I hope my 'true story' about my red coulottes and red painted toe nails made you smile...


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Maybe with our hair.
> 
> And if nothing else most have it hidden or tucked into a protective style.
> 
> ...



I apologize to everyone in this thread.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Why it allowed in the Jewish faith, Muslim Faith, to stearnly admonish the women of their apparel and even to cover their hair; and they are quite adament about this... and yet when the Christian Church says something, great offense is taken?
> 
> I just don't understand the issue with this?



And don't these religions have a record of spiritual abuse against women? The correlation is not incidental. There is more concern about the outer appearance than the heart. They are so adamant about what the female members are doing while men who sin all over the place are not nearly reprimanded as they should be. 

Shimmie, I have no issue of women and men dressing modestly. I do so myself. But people admonishing women for what they wear usually has nothing to do with "obeying" scripture. 

We are neither the Jewish or Muslim faith, thank God!


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2011)

You raise a good point about _modesty_..it's a double-edge sword... one extreme or another. i.e., one can overdress , wear excessive jewlery, makeup, etc., and look like a clown in church as well. Whether it's with too much or too little, there is extremity and God is a God of balance. Wearing something expensive doesn't make for not being modest if a person can afford it. There ARE rich Christians.  Something is off-balance is if someone is sacrificing their bills, etc to buy expensive clothes. 

It's funny that people come in this forum to express that these same _extremeties_ are what turns them off from churches, yet when the issue is addressed in all honesty, it then goes back to it being a matter of worship being between them and God. Of course it is!

But, if how people dress for church wasn't a problem, those same folks would go to church anyway, no? Because, after all, it's a personal relationship with God.

Can't have it both ways. 

And if anyone mentioned this, ITA that modesty isn't _only_ about clothes. I'm sure we all know that... 



SND411 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And it's funny because some women in this thread would go to church in EXPENSIVE clothing. Isn't that not modest? Yet they with try to justify why they do. *Modesty does not just mean not showing skin. The Bible does not even imply modesty = no skin*.


----------



## Ladybelle (Mar 24, 2011)

And alllllllllllllllll this time all I thought  all you had to do to be a Christian is believe that Jesus is Lord,that he died on the cross & repent of your sins. Where have  I been?  

I doubt Jesus is getting caught up in appearances, he looks at the heart.  Although how we dress can be a reflection of what's in our hearts - it doesn't make us any less Christian.  That's just IMHO!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> And don't these religions have a record of spiritual abuse against women? The correlation is not incidental. There is more concern about the outer appearance than the heart. They are so adamant about what the female members are doing while men who sin all over the place are not nearly reprimanded as they should be.
> 
> Shimmie, I have no issue of women and men dressing modestly. I do so myself. But people admonishing women for what they wear usually has nothing to do with "obeying" scripture.
> 
> We are neither the Jewish or Muslim faith, thank God!



Only the terrorists have the abusive behaviour. 

The Jewish women in my community are pretty happy with their babies and their husbands.  I see young couples walking during the weekends; families of the husbands and wives and they're all dressed according to their faith and seem to be content with it.  

I have several Muslim friends and they are not oppressed, they seem to be accepting of what's required of them.  

My family members who are Seventh Day Adventists are not complaining about not wearing make-up, fancy clothing or jewelry.  They're content. 

No one is forcing them or abusing them to honour a dress code.  They are living what's being asked of them in line with their faith.  

I 'hear' what you're saying about the approach from some of the Church women.  I've been there, which is why I shared my story with you.  I've been a 'target' (so to speak) of this approach. 

Yet the Church gets the beat down about it, in comparison to other religions who are much stricter with their customes. 

I hope I'm making sense.  Even more, I hope my post isn't coming as an offense to your feelings.  I wish we had 'audio' posts.  You'd hear the softness in my speech.  I'm simply sharing, not attacking.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Only the terrorists have the abusive behaviour.
> 
> The Jewish women in my community are pretty happy with their babies and their husbands.  I see young couples walking during the weekends; families of the husbands and wives and they're all dressed according to their faith and seem to be content with it.
> 
> ...



I don't think that _all _women are oppressed in those religions. But those religions have a LONG record of giving more religious privileges to men than women.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 24, 2011)

What's funny is that MY example was the extreme demonstration of uber sexuality in the sanctuary, not jewelry, not modern fashion, but t & a and lots of it flaunted before everybody.  This type of clothing does NOT belong in a holy sanctuary and I'm not exaggerating, I'm finding the closest examples of what I see on a regular basis:

http://www.reviewstl.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Salma-Hayek-MMA-Fighting-Movie.jpg

Neither does this one:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0DWgpnhub...llar+Jean+Short+Shorts+AD+patriotic+forum.png

Looking naked from behind?  It's ridiculous:

http://www.emilieinc.net/uploaded_images/naked-728728.jpg 


Nor this, esp. on someone 50+ sorry...

http://morningbounce.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/fall-must-haves_jeggings3.png

The EXTREME.  If there's only 1 inch between our eyes and your nipples on the rim, it is not sanctuary attire.  Would you meet the Pope that way?    I cannot believe folks act as though they don't comprehend the extreme examples.    These extremes have been witnessed and on a regular basis.  Funny enough, the dress code for visiting sacred places in other catholic countries means no tanks or shoulderlessness.  It's a major sign of disrepect.  Save your clubbing clothing for the .....CLUB.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> What's funny is that MY example was the extreme demonstration of uber sexuality in the sanctuary, not jewelry, not modern fashion, but t & a and lots of it flaunted before everybody. This type of clothing does NOT belong in a holy sanctuary:
> 
> http://www.reviewstl.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Salma-Hayek-MMA-Fighting-Movie.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Jeggings? Oh never mind I had a brain fart. lol  These items are definitely something I would be to self-conscious to wear.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 24, 2011)

^^Jeggings are fine as long as you cover up your camel toe..but to wear pants so tight, you either see through them or outline your vulva and put it to stripper shoes...man!  Just like that specific jegging look.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Why people push modesty so severely on women is beyond me.




For men as well.  But women have all the curves and more areas that should be covered up.  



crwnandglory said:


> .  A woman may dress inappropriately today because  she is just getting to know Christ, but tomorrow she could be a church  leader and a great example to other women.
> 
> We all have to start somewhere.



We get to know Christ  8 days after birth at baptism.    Again, we don't have these emotional outburts of repentance and whatnot.  It's from birth with the family and we're highly ordered.  Our mass here is the exact same mass in Papua New Guinea, Rome or the North Pole.  Cultures may differ, songs may differ, but the words of the mass, the prayers, the substance is the exact same, ordered and united based upon church law.  Even drug addicts and prostitutes who come back to the church...dress appropriately.  I hope to continue to refer to the specific examples I provided for what's happening on our end.  I cannot believe anyone would find it respectful. You don't wear Jesse J's bodysuit to church...although I know someone who did, minus the holes, though.

For communion, Fr. won't give it if you have the wrong attitude or are inappropriately dressed.  A streetwalker (male/female) could have come inside after clients, decided to sit through the mass but they aren't in good standing...they wouldn't be taking it anyway.  The Holy Spirit would have convicted them in the first place.  It's literally Jesus handed to you or placed into your mouth...literally Him and that's why no one can take communion unworthily.  There's rules for that...so it's not like someone wouldn't be nice to a druggie/streetwalker...I've seen them before...no big deal...but the majority of the culprits are regulars and observant.  Are there any other catholics on here chiming in?  WTHeck is happening with us?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^Jeggings are fine as long as you cover up your* camel toe*..but to wear pants so tight, you either see through them or outline your vulva and put it to stripper shoes...man!  Just like that specific jegging look.



Please tell me what 'Camel Toe' is / means / 

What on earth...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> What's funny is that MY example was the extreme demonstration of uber sexuality in the sanctuary, not jewelry, not modern fashion, but t & a and lots of it flaunted before everybody.  This type of clothing does NOT belong in a holy sanctuary and I'm not exaggerating, I'm finding the closest examples of what I see on a regular basis:
> 
> http://www.reviewstl.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Salma-Hayek-MMA-Fighting-Movie.jpg
> 
> ...



Now why you all up in my clothes closet?   

I was saving these for my Sunday Best...

Geeeeee whiz .................


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> I can relate...as the weather warms up I joke to myself about the outfits that I know will be worn in church.  I'm talking skin tight, short dresses with fishnet tights.  Halter tops, tube tops, flip flops, t-shirts, jeans hanging off the butt, etc...   I do not like to see my people dress in that manner but I would not attend a church that had a rule concerning the dress code.
> 
> Again, maybe I am different but I did not grow up in the church and when I got saved I was in college.  I did not know what was considered appropriate and although I had work experience I was a young college child and dressed in that manner.  Had I went to a church that made me feel uncomfortable or condemned because I did not adhere to the rules they created vs. the expectations in the bible I probably would not have gotten saved when I did.  Even after I was saved I missed many church services because I feared I would be shunned if I was not dressed in a way they thought was appropriate.  It wasn't until I moved and attended a different church that I found that I had no reason NOT to go to church because I would be received lovingly in a t-shirt and flip flops or in suit. As I grew financially and spiritually so did my wardrobe so now I can afford to dress appropriately but I remember when I was not able to do so and that keep me humble.  I love the fact that I can invite someone off the street who is wearing casual/urban clothing to my church and they would not feel condemned.
> 
> ...



Speaking of make-up... most men are more attracted to women without it.   

I just thought of this reading your last paragraph.  

Just reading   Just sharing... a thought ;yep:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Ladybelle said:


> And alllllllllllllllll this time all I thought  all you had to do to be a Christian is believe that Jesus is Lord,that he died on the cross & repent of your sins. Where have  I been?
> 
> *I doubt Jesus is getting caught up in appearances, he looks at the heart.*
> 
> Although how we dress can be a reflection of what's in our hearts - it doesn't make us any less Christian.  That's just IMHO!



I don't know Ladybelle....

With some of these see through garments these days, they're making it quite easy for the heart to be seen.  

You know I had to say something 'smart'.... :blush3:


  Hugs to you, hubby and family...


----------



## Ladybelle (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ alright then Shimmie.


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2011)

:rofl3:  





Shimmie said:


> Now why you all up in my clothes closet?
> 
> I was saving these for my Sunday Best...
> 
> Geeeeee whiz .................


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Ladybelle said:


> ^^ alright then Shimmie.





Laela said:


> :rofl3:



Ladybelle, Laela, Guitarhero.....

 

I sitting up here watching 'Iman' (my favorite model) and she's promoting her new style of 'Harem Pants'.    They are adorable.   

I'm tryna' decide which color I want.  :scratchch:  



I love the Bronze and I really like that Green too.  I love Blue.

I wish she had them in Red, though.    Hmmmm, 

This is how I basically dress    Loose fits.  

http://fashion.hsn.com/iman-global-...438|im0002&prev=hp!sf!5438&ccm=fa|5438|im0002

And I'm NOT a LOOSE Woman  

 ...


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2011)

^^  Hey, those pants are chic... I like the Bronze best. The Tan and Chambray ensembles are cute, too...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> ^^  Hey, those pants are chic... I like the Bronze best. The Tan and Chambray ensembles are cute, too...



Laela...

Hey Laela.... 


I'll end up getting 'Black'.  After all of that.   Trying to decide which color.   I'm so typical.   





Okay... it's a wrap.  I'm ordering the Black in size medium.    Yup...  

A size small will choke my glutes.    Then I'll be banned from praising Jesus....  

I'm silly and sleepy.   

Sweet sleep, Angel.  You and hubby...


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Now why you all up in my clothes closet?
> 
> I was saving these for my Sunday Best...
> 
> Geeeeee whiz .................





And folks thought I was being extra, judging every little thing.    These are literal examples and I thought my examples were clear enough not to have to pollute the CF with those images   Y'all, literally, this is what I'm talking about.  And I do definitely mean those images are exactly on Saturday/Sunday... 

Camel toe is the outline of the entire vaginal area, including the indentation between the vulva, seen through the clothing.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> And folks thought I was being extra, judging every little thing.    These are literal examples and I thought my examples were clear enough not to have to pollute the CF with those images   Y'all, literally, this is what I'm talking about.  And I do definitely mean those images are exactly on Saturday/Sunday...
> 
> Camel toe is the outline of the entire vaginal area, including the indentation between the vulva, seen through the clothing.



I am sooooo glad that Jesus looks at the heart and overlooks the 'camel toe'.  

I ain't never in my life heard of such a thing; I've never even seen a real camel's toes...

I can't take anymore acronyms for body parts.    They're being called everything but what they are.


----------



## hair_rehab (Mar 25, 2011)

I know we have been discussing what/what not to wear in church, but what about situations outside of church? For instance, swimsuits and workout clothing at the gym. These are two situations that I'm still conflicted about in my personal walk.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guitarhero
Sadly I have seen the examples of the items you posted in our church...(on Sunday)

Shimmie
I LOVE THOSE PANTS!  But I don't think they would look good on a plus sized girl like me...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Guitarhero
> Sadly I have seen the examples of the items you posted in our church...(on Sunday)
> 
> Shimmie
> I LOVE THOSE PANTS!  But I don't think they would look good on a plus sized girl like me...



Shimmie's hips and glutes aren't little... 

I should wear a warning sign that says, 'Slow down, wide curves ahead', drive with extreme caution.  

One of the reasons I love this style, is that it flatter's my curves.   I should be wearing a size small or extra small, due to my short height, but I need a medium. 

I plan to wear them pushed up (below my knee area) in the Capri style.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


> I know we have been discussing what/what not to wear in church, but what about situations outside of church? For instance, swimsuits and workout clothing at the gym.
> 
> These are two situations that I'm still conflicted about in my personal walk.



At the gym I wear either a long T-Shirt or Long Sweat Shirt over my pants.  I've noticed that most of the women do the same and there is a mix of different cultures there, so it's not limited to Christianity.  I think the women are just being modest about their apparel.  

In my Dance class and exercise classes I wear a leotard and leggings. However, I usually have a hip wrap or a short hip skirt over the the leggings which covers my glutes and front area. It's a class full of women so it's really not an issue with wearing our Dance apparel. 

There aren't any men in our classes so it's not an issue; and when I'm outside of the class I have a pair of sweat pants or a longer skirt and full blouse or jacket over my Dance clothes. 

I'm not a swimmer or a pool or beach person.  I have issues getting into the same water where crowds have been.  (Don't pay me no mind) 

However, I wear a one-piece bathing suit and a cover up (such as a paero -- I have a lot of these from my Hula wardrobe; I also have a Tank Kini which is basically the appearence of a one piece.  I make it a point to keep my 'cheeks' (glutes) and 'other lower parts' unexposed in a bathing suite.  

I also wear huge sun hats when I'm in the sun to protect my skin.  With the pareo wrapped around me like a sarong, the cute sandals, pretty pink toes, and the sun hat and my sun glasses, I'm truly all pulled together without exposing my anatomy.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 25, 2011)

The Bad Girls Club (which I caught while flipping channels ) had an entire spoof of 'camel toe syndrome' a while back and how men/ ppl were reacting on the streets to her appearance. It was sooo funnee. Anyway, this discussion and Guitarhero's post made me remember it. So, I had to do a google image search for camel toe.
Ok, back to being serious again.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> The Bad Girls Club (which I caught while flipping channels ) had an entire spoof of 'camel toe syndrome' a while back and how men/ ppl were reacting on the streets to her appearance. It was sooo funnee. Anyway, this discussion and Guitarhero's post made me remember it. So, I had to do a google image search for camel toe.
> Ok, back to being serious again.



Now why did I have to look ?   

All this time, I never knew my toes were showing.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

I love this top...it's the sparkles on it that have my attention.   They don't have my size medium (12).   

I forgot to post the link  

http://www.lanebryant.com/[email protected]&[email protected]#LaneBryant

Ashley Stewart has size 12's... Hmmmmmm...

I'm not dropping any hints...


----------



## CoilyFields (Mar 25, 2011)

To the unsaved: Come exactly as you are

To the newly saved: Befriend them and be an example

To the "been saved": A stern but loving discussion about your clothing choices

Random immodest moments: An Older, respected, KNOWN (by the person they are approaching) Woman should take the lady aside and gently show her where the Bible says to be modest, then explain to her why her particular outfit caused said woman to feel the need to approach her. NOTE: this should not be the first EVER conversation between these two women.

I think the biggest problem is that we grow up not being taught the concept of modesty (does that even exist in media?) and so when its "sprung" on us its an affront to our entire wardrobes! lol. Its like someone all of a sudden telling you that you have to wear a burka now...if you dont agree with the principles of the burka then it is nothing but a burden and limitation of freedom for you.  That is why the chiange towards modesty must began in the heart by the promting of the Holy Spirit. If I agree with God and see what HE says about modesty and am lead by the Holy Spirit then it wont seem restrictive...His yoke is easy and his burdens are light. And along the way there may be women to help guide me along. LOVINGLY!

It also helps if there are examples of women around that persons age that are fashionable and modest. Modest doesnt have to equal frumpy (as some think).

We also have to realize that many fashions and styles are CREATED to attract male attention. Womens clothing is highly sexualized in our culture. I HATE to see women with pants that have wording across the butt! It serves NO purpose but to draw a persons eyes to your behind. It can be difficult to not fall prey to the revealing clothing of our times but its do-able!

THere is less and less disctinction between my "church clothes" and my everyday clothes. But there are certain things I will wear other places that I wouldnt be comfortable in at church (i.e. shorts, tank tops, shoulderless dresses etc.)


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> To the unsaved: Come exactly as you are
> 
> To the newly saved: Befriend them and be an example
> 
> ...



Nice post...  

One Sunday as I was sitting in Church listening to the choir, one of the Ushers came to me and handed me a 'gift box'.   The wrapping paper was a pretty pink and white with tiny flowers and scripture between each of the flowers from Ezekiel 34..."There shall be showers of blessings."  

I opened the box... yep: Yes, right there in my seat with the choir singing and inside was a beautiful two-piece olive green dress.  It has a sash that tied just below the waist and it was a pencil type skirt and the top was a slim cut with a round neckline.  

I  loved that dress.  And to this very day, I don't know who it was who blessed me with it.  The box was wrapped in love and inside was a beautiful card with a loving message from the heart of a Christian sister (or brother ???) or a husband and wife or even my Pastors... with money inside for shoes and other things that a woman needs. 

I had been saved for a while, but I had lost a lot of weight and my wardrobe was limited to clothes that fit.  God placed it upon someone's heart to bless me.   

Perhaps this is another way to approach a sister who comes to Church dressed "unprepared".  Or even invite her to lunch and have a shopping day.  

There are so many loving ways to help those who _want _to be helped and need it.


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2011)

@Guitarhero, @Shimmie, @Prudent, With all seriousness, there has to be a problem with camel toe in a church, if the pastor addresses it from the pulpit...


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2011)

@ the bolded... that's well put!



CoilyFields said:


> To the unsaved: Come exactly as you are
> 
> To the newly saved: Befriend them and be an example
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> @Guitarhero, @Shimmie, @Prudent, With all seriousness, there has to be a problem with camel toe in a church, if the pastor addresses it from the pulpit...



This is a powerful thread topic.   

Is the OP still with us?  I hope 'we' didn't scare her away.   Bless her heart.


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2011)

^^  ITA it's a good thread topic....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> ^^  ITA it's a good thread topic....



Amein to that.   Amein.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> @Guitarhero, @Shimmie, @Prudent, With all seriousness, there has to be a problem with camel toe in a church, if the pastor addresses it from the pulpit...



Seems like the pastor is looking where they should not be lol


----------



## Laela (Mar 26, 2011)

^^^ I believe it's more he/she would rather not .... thus, the reason to correct/reprove.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 26, 2011)

Laela 

I had to pull up a picture of a REAL camel; the animal camel; the kind that have a water hump in their back; the kind that roam in the deserts of Arabia.  Is it Arabia?  

I just couldn't understand how *that name* came about.   

And I still don't....    

I ain't neva' in my life heard of such and you know that I know err' thing.  

At least I think I do....  Obviously, I can keep on thinking that all I want, cause it's obvious that I don't.  

BTW:  I ordered the Black and the Bronze 'Iman' Harem Pants.   But I missed out on the Bronze Jacket... I had errands after work; home late; by then, the Bronze jacket and the other colors are on wait list.   It's all good;   I have other Blazer jackets and tops that will match it. 

Guitarhero will be very proud of me.     No camel toes.  The pants are loose fitting and very versatile.  They're actually more like sweatpants but in a silky like fabric.


----------



## Laela (Mar 26, 2011)

Awww... well,  I hope you get the bronze jacket soon... I really love that ensemble...great color! Last time I wore harem pants,  I was in college...  but I love the cut in Iman's. Subtle and chic...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 26, 2011)

Laela said:


> Awww... well,  I hope you get the bronze jacket soon... I really love that ensemble...great color! Last time I wore harem pants,  I was in college...  but I love the cut in Iman's. Subtle and chic...



Thanks Laela    It's a good color for me and I'll be properly attired. 

And that little baby picture is ADORABLE !!!  Soooo cute. 

Hide her though... she's topless.


----------



## Laela (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^


----------



## crwnandglory (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Ladies..

Today my Bishop brought up this very issue.  He reminded us that some years ago women who were prostituting would work on the very corner of our church while service was going on.  The women would hear the sermon (they had speakers outside) and would leave their "post" and come into the church.  Now remember they were working the streets so they were wearing their WORK clothes.  The women of the church would embarrass them by covering the legs with sheets, etc... and they would complain to him about their attire.   His attitude was "If you have a problem with what they are wearing then take them to the mall and buy them new clothes.  They won't distract me from preaching."  Long story short, some of the women were made to feel condemned by the people in the church and left and some got saved.  

I think because of where I live I am just so happy to see people in church that I don't care what they wear.  I may feel a little different if I lived and attended church in a different area but out here ...it is REAL and we need God to help us through these troubling times.  While I do believe that every part of our lives (including dress) should glorify God I just get so happy to know that I need the same Blood to cleanse me that the women that mini-skirts to church.  I am so glad to know that God can turn anyone around!

Praise God!

We all have to start somewhere... 

Love you guys!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 27, 2011)

we have to love who Jesus loves!!!!!! sometimes it's hard but we have to do it. Jesus befriended sinners. he didn't hang around people who were like him. he hung around people who were opposite of him, hoping to bring them to God.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Laela said:


> Awww... well, I hope you get the bronze jacket soon... I really love that ensemble...great color! Last time I wore harem pants, I was in college...  but I love the cut in Iman's. Subtle and chic...


 

that baby!!!!!


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 28, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> Hello Ladies..
> 
> Today my Bishop brought up this very issue. He reminded us that some years ago women who were prostituting would work on the very corner of our church while service was going on. The women would hear the sermon (they had speakers outside) and would leave their "post" and come into the church. Now remember they were working the streets so they were wearing their WORK clothes. The women of the church would embarrass them by covering the legs with sheets, etc... and they would complain to him about their attire. His attitude was "If you have a problem with what they are wearing then take them to the mall and buy them new clothes. They won't distract me from preaching." Long story short, some of the women were made to feel condemned by the people in the church and left and some got saved.
> 
> ...


 
Cool message and very true.  Personally, I can careless what someone wears anywhere.  They are not my child.  

The bible also says that God looks at the heart and not the outward appearance.  So, for anyone to judge someone's clothing preference in church, is not cool.  Although, church is not a fashion show, why are folks letting what someone wears distract them from worship God?  

Modern day Pharisses are just the offspring of the Pharisses back in Jesus' time.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> Hello Ladies..
> 
> Today my Bishop brought up this very issue.  He reminded us that some years ago women who were prostituting would work on the very corner of our church while service was going on.  The women would hear the sermon (they had speakers outside) and would leave their "post" and come into the church.  Now remember they were working the streets so they were wearing their WORK clothes.  The women of the church would embarrass them by covering the legs with sheets, etc... and they would complain to him about their attire.   His attitude was "If you have a problem with what they are wearing then take them to the mall and buy them new clothes.  They won't distract me from preaching."  Long story short, some of the women were made to feel condemned by the people in the church and left and some got saved.
> 
> ...



Love you too Precious Crown...  

I love your Pastor's beautiful message; it was for a situation completely different from those who know better; have better (meaning financial means for clothing) and have chosen to be rebellious and disrespectful.   

They're seeking attention and it is not from God. There's a time and a place to wear certain garments; the women who are placing themselves on display (who know better) are not respecting the House of Worhip.   

This is not a rebuttal to your post.... NO...not at all.    I'm in agreement with you.  

I simply have to acknowledge that there are those who have better clothes and choose not to wear them.  After service they're up in the faces of the 'brothers' that they want 'attention' from.  

Precious Crown, I see so much going on and it's not because folks don't know any better.  Sometimes I want to tell them that if this is what you call being a Chrisitan than leave me out of it; I refuse to be connected to what they're displaying as Christian women.  They are purposely behaving like the world and then the world points and shoots darts at the Church as being hypocritcal ...  

I'm not a part of it.  I treasure my body, God has blessed me so much with His beauty and it's not what I go to Church for to place on display.  

The difference is that for the prostitutes that you mentioned, it's understandable.  However, I KNOW better and I have better and I have money for clothes, therefore  I have no excuse for dressing that way except to be a distraction on purpose.   

For this same cause, your Pastor would not allow his wife, the first lady of the Church or his daughters or sons to dress in such a manner and pass it off as 'God looks at the Heart'.  This is the difference that I'm speaking of.  

I'm just sharing, that's all.  No dispute or disrepect to you at all.  

Love and hugs to you...


----------



## crwnandglory (Mar 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Love you too Precious Crown...
> 
> I love your Pastor's beautiful message; it was for a situation completely different from those who know better; have better (meaning financial means for clothing) and have chosen to be rebellious and disrespectful.
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree!


----------



## levette (Apr 17, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Love you too Precious Crown...
> 
> I love your Pastor's beautiful message; it was for a situation completely different from those who know better; have better (meaning financial means for clothing) and have chosen to be rebellious and disrespectful.
> 
> ...



Very well stated- this topic needs to be brought up in my church


----------



## miss cosmic (Apr 18, 2011)

good thread.

i have less of a problem with the unsaved than i do with long-time christians.
the other day i had a discussion with some friends who go to a different church than mine. their church is fundamentalist and very strict about what people wear - revealing shoulders and knees is a no-no, and pants for ladies are out of the question.
personally i do not think a church should prescribe on such matters but ...*shrug*

my issue with them was - why are they so particular about what they wear to church when they wear these 'forbidden' items on other days of the week? surely God sees you all week, it's not like you only meet with him on saturday/sunday, so why that focus? if something is 'wrong' in church, shouldn't it be equally wrong everywhere at all times?
if it's a sin to show your shoulders on sat/sun, how can you wear a tank-top on tues/wed? if pants are a sin for women on sat/sun, then how is it ok to wear them on other days of the week?
i fail to understand that sort of logic that says people should pay more attention to what they wear on church day than on any other day of the week. what, it's ok to stumble the brothers on tues but not on sat/sun?

i feel that church is for the purpose of fellowship with other believers and to get teaching and spiritual feeding. it's not about a special meeting with God. it's not a meeting day with God. God is with us all the time, every day. even those who keep the sabbath - it's a day of rest from your labours when you spend time with like-minded people resting in Him from the daily grind - it's NOT a day when he is any more present in your life than any other.

so whatever bothers your conscience on churchday should bother your conscience every day, otherwise you are more worried about people than you are about pleasing God. and that is a problem.
or maybe i'm just crazy?


----------

